# 20" im Zug - Fahrrad oder Sportgerät?



## Scrat (20. April 2005)

Hi,

am Samstag werde ich einen Teil des Wegs nach Hornberg mit der Bahn zurücklegen. Da es kein RE ist (da wäre die Radmitnahme eh kostenlos), überlege ich mir gerade, ob ich mir das Fahrradticket sparen kann?

Ein Sportgerät mitnehmen kostet nämlich nix 

Hat jemand von Euch damit Erfahrungen?

Servus, Thomas (Ein 20" ohne Sattel ist doch kein Fahrrad, das ist ein Sportgerät!  )


----------



## theworldburns (20. April 2005)

Scrat schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> am Samstag werde ich einen Teil des Wegs nach Hornberg mit der Bahn zurücklegen. Da es kein RE ist (da wäre die Radmitnahme eh kostenlos), überlege ich mir gerade, ob ich mir das Fahrradticket sparen kann?
> 
> ...



nimm im zug das vr raus und stells daneben, dann isses gepäck weil nicht fahrbar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Coffee (20. April 2005)

na die 3 euro wirste noch haben oder?


ich finde ein Rad gehört ins radabteil..

coffee


----------



## kochikoch (20. April 2005)

genau gute idee rad raus  

man wird nicht reich an dem geld was man verdient, sondern an dem was man nicht ausgibt!


----------



## Scrat (20. April 2005)

kochikoch schrieb:
			
		

> genau gute idee rad raus



Ok, dann werde ich das mal versuchen.



			
				kochikoch schrieb:
			
		

> man wird nicht reich an dem geld was man verdient, sondern an dem was man nicht ausgibt!



Eben drum. Und 19,40 für ~150km find' ich so schon "stramm".

Servus, Thomas


----------



## Coffee (20. April 2005)

;-) wenn du öfters Bahn fährst wie wärs mit einer bahncard ;-)

udn was passiert wenn der schaffner dann kommt und sagt " netter versuch junger mann, bitte nachzahlen + strafe"


grüße coffee


----------



## Scrat (20. April 2005)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> ;-) wenn du öfters Bahn fährst wie wärs mit einer bahncard ;-)



Die bekomme ich ja demnächst hoffentlich wieder von meinem Arbeitgeber 



			
				Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> udn was passiert wenn der schaffner dann kommt und sagt " netter versuch junger mann, bitte nachzahlen + strafe"



Das käme auf den Versuch an 

Zum Thema Radbeförderung hab ich aber bei den Faltrad-Leuten 'ne Aussage von der DB gefunden: "Wenn ein Rad als Rad erkennbar ist, kostet es 'ne Fahrradkarte, wenn ein Rad nicht als Rad erkennbar ist, ist es Handgepäck."

Ich könnte mir ja 'ne Tasche nähen - oder einen Falt-Trialer bauen 

Servus, Thomas


----------



## Coffee (20. April 2005)

Scrat schrieb:
			
		

> Die bekomme ich ja demnächst hoffentlich wieder von meinem Arbeitgeber
> 
> 
> 
> ...




also bike in ne tasche ok, das ist dann ein gepäckstück, aber nur das vr raus, denke da hast du keine reellen chancen.

grüße coffee


----------



## tommytrialer (20. April 2005)

also mein tip wäre VR und HR raus und in ne tasche und den rahmen in die hand`!

das müsste sicherlich als gepäck durchgehen?


----------



## Scrat (20. April 2005)

tommytrialer schrieb:
			
		

> also mein tip wäre VR und HR raus und in ne tasche und den rahmen in die hand`!
> 
> das müsste sicherlich als gepäck durchgehen?



Du weißt ja, wie einfach man bei einem Answer das Hinterrad ausbaut 

Aber ich hab' mir eh ein Eigentor geschossen, es ist doch ein RE, und damit sowieso kein Problem - da kann das Rad dann am Stück bleiben.

Servus, Thomas (Wenn ich bis Hornberg überhaupt wieder ein funktionierendes Rad habe...  )


----------



## Katze (13. Juni 2007)

hallo.

ich wurde heute "erwischt".

in hannover darf man an werktagen erst ab 19 uhr sein fahrrad mit der bahn mitnehmen. die mitnahme ist kostenlos.

es war 18 uhr. ich wollte mal spots außerhalb des 20-zoll-radiusses ausprobieren. da ist es passiert. 19 uhr ist einfach manchmal zu spät!

ich sehe nicht ein, warum ich das bezahlen soll. wie soll ich sonst die weiten strecken zurücklegen? *eine fahrkarte hätte auch nix gebracht, weil fahrräder in dieser bahn eh kostenlos fahren *(wenn sie ab 19 uhr dürfen).

ich werde die 40 euro nicht bezahlen, sondern den fall durch die instanzen peitschen. hat von euch inzwischen jemand erfahrungen gemacht? urteile? aktenzeichen?

mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZOO!-Trialer (13. Juni 2007)

Katze schrieb:


> hallo.
> 
> ich wurde heute "erwischt".
> 
> ...



seit wann muss man ne fahrkarte für nen bike ziehen!? 
hab ich jaa noch nie gehört!
man kann das teil doch immer, jede tageszeit im zug mitnehmen, kostenlos!

Jan


----------



## Katze (13. Juni 2007)

ZOO!-Trialer schrieb:


> seit wann muss man ne fahrkarte für nen bike ziehen!?
> hab ich jaa noch nie gehört!
> man kann das teil doch immer, jede tageszeit im zug mitnehmen, kostenlos!
> 
> Jan




das ist doch eine stadt-bahn, teils u-bahn und teils straßenbahn. und bikes fahren kostenlos. aber werktags sind bikes nur ab 19 uhr erlaubt.

und ich habe grad deren beförderungsbedingungen gelesen, das steht nix von 40 euro strafe für ein bike vor 19 uhr. morgen mache ich den laden platt.


----------



## Eisbein (13. Juni 2007)

also in berlin musst du egal zu welcher zeit immer eine ermÃ¤Ãigte karte ziehen. ansonsten 40â¬. ich hÃ¤tte mit meinem bike zum kundencenter fahren kÃ¶nnen und dort mit denen diskutieren aber da ich darauf kein bock hatte hab ich die 40â¬ gelÃ¶hnt und kam so noch billiger als hÃ¤tte ich jedes mal nen ticket gezogen. nun fahr ich mit ner monatskarte fÃ¼r schÃ¼ler und kann mein bike fÃ¼r lau mit nehmen und nicht wie in nrw erst ab 15uhr sondern immer...


----------



## Katze (13. Juni 2007)

Beförderungsbedingungen

Unter § 9 "Erhöhter Fahrpreis" steht kein Wort von Fahrrädern. Da wird nur Schwarzfahren bestraft.


----------



## luckygambler (13. Juni 2007)

du nimmst ja dein rad "schwarz" mit


----------



## Moppel_kopp (13. Juni 2007)

@ katze
habe vorhin in der S-Bahn hier in düsseldorf gelesen das die fahrradmitnahme während des berufsverkerhs nicht erlaubt ist.... das wäre vol von 6-9uhr und 16-19Uhr.....
vielleicht war das ja bei der der fall
gruß moppel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Katze (13. Juni 2007)

Moppel_kopp schrieb:


> @ katze
> habe vorhin in der S-Bahn hier in düsseldorf gelesen das die fahrradmitnahme während des berufsverkerhs nicht erlaubt ist.... das wäre vol von 6-9uhr und 16-19Uhr.....
> vielleicht war das ja bei der der fall
> gruß moppel



ja, das habe ich gemacht.

aber die hätten mich *maximal rausschmeisen* dürfen.


----------



## ZOO!-Trialer (13. Juni 2007)

aber ich verstehe das noch immer nicht...klar weiss ich, was du meinst Katze, aber wenn ich in ffm bin und da in ner u-bahn, straßenbahn oda in nem stadtbus mitfahre, egal um wieviel uhr, haben die noch nie was gesagt, sowie in nem normalen RE oda RB...
das ist mir alles irgendwie neu!?

Jan


----------



## vollidiot (14. Juni 2007)

ein kumpel von mir hat sein BMX mal in eine große plastiktüte gepackt. Er hat dann gesagt es sei gepäck und musste nicht bezahlen


----------



## isah (14. Juni 2007)

Ich hab mir grad in den Flieger richtung Heimat gesetzt, und das war nen Terror. Hab hier nen 26" Rad minus Rahmen / Gabel, und das dann eben in nen Karton und in den Koffer verteilt. 

Jedenfalls haben die mich gefragt was in dem Karton ist, ich meinte wahrheitsgemaess "ne felge", najo.. wollten die 85 dollar fuer nen Fahrrad haben, obwohl da nur die felge drin war.

Dann haben sie nochmal nachgelesen, und von USA -> Deutschland muss man anscheinend bis zu nem bestimmten limit nix zahlen fuer uebergroesse und so hab ich's dann einfach deklariert.

Nachher in Frankfurt schau ich mal ob ich am Zoll vorbei komme ohne das Teil zu versteuern..


----------



## LauraPalmer (14. Juni 2007)

Coffee schrieb:


> na die 3 euro wirste noch haben oder?
> 
> 
> ich finde ein Rad gehört ins radabteil..
> ...





Coffee schrieb:


> udn was passiert wenn der schaffner dann kommt und sagt " netter versuch junger mann, bitte nachzahlen + strafe"
> 
> 
> grüße coffee



no comment


----------



## trialsrider (14. Juni 2007)

also ich hab 2 mal net bezahlt weil ich gesagt hab das es ein sportgerät ist...und im bahn heft steht das als Fahrrad alle "einsitzigen" 2 Räder....also da ich keinen Sitz habe ist es kein Fahrrad, das meinte sogar die Bahnbeamtin...nun hab ich beim 2. mal das gleiche gemacht...ich bekamm dann für beide Vergehen Post beim einen haben sie mir quasi Rechtgegeben und beim 2. soll ich jetzt 27 bezahlen.... 

die sind doch behindert....nüschts kriegen die!


----------



## noob-rider (14. Juni 2007)

also für 20zoll da gibt es doch für nen bmx ne tasche, womit man im endeffekt ja auch ein trial-"rädchen" transportieren müsste.
mit der tasche muss man nix bezahlen. halt nur die generelle fahrkarte.
also so kommen wir mit den bmx'chen regelmäßig zu allen skatehallen in der umgebung, ohne fahrradtickets zu bezahlen.


----------



## luckygambler (14. Juni 2007)

hm mal sehen vl kann mir meine mum ja so eine stylische tasche nähen, ist ja schliesslich schneiderin!


----------



## ZOO!-Trialer (14. Juni 2007)

ich raffe es, ehrlich gesagt, noch immer nicht!  
mir wurde noch nie was gesagt, ich hab noch nie irgendwas davon gelesen und strafe zahlen musste ich bisher auch noch nie!
die haben immer meine fahrkarte kontrolliert und das wars...

Jan


----------



## jockie (14. Juni 2007)

Vielleicht hast du noch nicht kapiert, dass der öffentliche Nahverkehr von Region zu Region unterschiedlich ist?! Da es ja private Unternehmen sind, können diese ihre Preise und Nutzungsbedingungen gestalten wie sie wollen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZOO!-Trialer (14. Juni 2007)

jockie schrieb:


> Vielleicht hast du noch nicht kapiert, dass der öffentliche Nahverkehr von Region zu Region unterschiedlich ist?! Da es ja private Unternehmen sind, können diese ihre Preise und Nutzungsbedingungen gestalten wie sie wollen.



ah stimmt, daran hab ich grad gar nicht gedacht!
okay, das erklärt natürlich alles!  

Jan


----------



## BQuark (14. Juni 2007)

Coffee schrieb:


> na die 3 euro wirste noch haben oder?



ab dem 1. Januar:  4,50


----------



## Eisbein (14. Juni 2007)

trialsrider schrieb:


> also ich hab 2 mal net bezahlt weil ich gesagt hab das es ein sportgerÃ¤t ist...und im bahn heft steht das als Fahrrad alle "einsitzigen" 2 RÃ¤der....also da ich keinen Sitz habe ist es kein Fahrrad, das meinte sogar die Bahnbeamtin...nun hab ich beim 2. mal das gleiche gemacht...ich bekamm dann fÃ¼r beide Vergehen Post beim einen haben sie mir quasi Rechtgegeben und beim 2. soll ich jetzt 27â¬ bezahlen....
> 
> die sind doch behindert....nÃ¼schts kriegen die!



genau das steh bei uns auch, und die meinten zu mir, es sei ihrnen egal was dort steht man kÃ¶nne damit fahren und gut ist... dann musste ich 40â¬ bezahlen...


----------



## FluidTrial (14. Juni 2007)

rofl...Wenn die so unfreundliche sind, würd ich gleich erstma namen geben lassen, zur Station kA gehn und mich über diesen Heini beschweren und gelcih mal den Heinis da vorhalten was im Zug steht und die fragen wo da nen Sattel dran sei xD


----------



## FluidTrial (14. Juni 2007)

DB->Deppen Bahn.. Schreiben Regeln um sie dann selbst nicht einzuhalten und dadurch dann Geld zu verdienen xD


----------



## Luk (14. Juni 2007)

Also ich habe gerade einen von der DB gefragt, Klappräder und Räder die verpackt sind, gelten als Gepäck alles andere ist Auslegungsache.
Am einfachsten das Rad in Papier einwickeln sagt er ;-)


----------



## Katze (15. Juni 2007)

Ich bezahle die 40 Euro nicht, sondern lege Einspruch ein.

In dem Paragraphen, wo drinsteht, für was man 40 Euro bezahlen soll, steht von Fahrrad o. ä. und von Sperrzeiten nichts drin. Deshalb ist die Forderung nicht begründet. Was dort nicht drinsteht, kostet auch nix.
(§ 9 Beförderungsordnung der Üstra)

Nur Schwarzfahren kostet hier 40 Euro. Und da Fahrrad keinen Fahrpreis kostet, gibt es auch keinen erhöhten Fahrpreis.

Aber Rausschmeisen wäre erlaubt gewesen.

Ich halte Euch auf dem Laufenden.

Die sollen sich mal mit mir anlegen...


----------



## KAMIkazerider (15. Juni 2007)

einfachste möglichkeit:
geh zur örtlichen polizeibehöhrde und lass id rbescheinigen das es ein sportgerät ist: mangels reflektoren etc.
Dann denn wisch immer mitführen..soll sich die bahn doch mit der polizei rumärgern..

ich hab das gleiche problem: *die polizei* sagt es es sei ein sportgerät und möchte in deutschland imemr geld haben, wenn ich ohne licht etc fahre.
Die Person am *Check-in* sagt aber es wäre ein Fahrrad.

Wer hat recht?


----------



## noob-rider (15. Juni 2007)

also ich habe mir jetzt mein fahrrad, das ja wie bekannt noch mit sattel ist, als sportgerät ausschreiben lassen.
ich war beim stadtsportbund und die haben über unseren verein geregelt, das fahrrad ist, sobald man mit dem ding im sitzen strecke fahren kann.
naja und seitdem klappt des hier bei uns reibungslos mit behörden und so


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

